# Mounting vises/other paraphenalia



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have wanted a chain vise on my van for a while, like, ever. If I had a tow bumper I would prolly just mount one where the ball would go. I drilled and tapped the angle iron edge I added to my side step. I can fit about 4' of pipe behind the vise. I don't do much if any threading but it'll be nice to have something to hold copper when I solder or to assemble well tank tees.






.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

:vs_whistle: Well this certainly wasn't the paraphernalia I was thinking I would end up seeing. :laugh: j/k


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Mind you I run a cube van and I have a vise lagged to it inside.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I had to bend some rod into a hook the other day to lift some pump floats. It is much easier bending rod in the vise than with pipe wrenches or channelocks. Very glad I did this. 





I am thinking of throwing my hand threader set in the van too just for schits and giggles.







.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you should get a cheap trailer hitch, then you can mount all kinds of stuff on square steel stock that slides into the hitch, it has to be a pain bolting and unbolting that pipe vise, or do you leave it there and trip over it every time you get in and out?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you should get a cheap trailer hitch, then you can mount all kinds of stuff on square steel stock that slides into the hitch, it has to be a pain bolting and unbolting that pipe vise, or do you leave it there and trip over it every time you get in and out?





When the scrap yard finishes tearing apart my parts van I am just going to repaint and mount the tow bumper on my work van. Putting this vise on a square tube would double it's size and I wouldn't have a spot to fit it easily.



It's not a pita, it's just two bolts. I have only used it a couple times so far. I just unbolt it and throw it on top of my work lights. It stays there stuck to the big magnets. For how often I will use it it's really the best solution I can think of now. 






.


----------

